# Framing Posters



## NonBlonde (Sep 23, 2008)

I have quite a few band posters that I want to hang up in my garage. I don't want them to have a teenager feel (i.e. thumb tacks). I'm looking for a good framing company. Anyone know of one? And for the garage would you guys recommend getting glass or plastic?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 23, 2008)

Since you don't tell us where you are, even if someone did know a good framing company, and happened to be in your area, they still wouldn't be able to help you.

Ask around local hardware stores, etc.

Always plastic - glass is an accident waiting to happen when mixed with vehicles, power tools, welding sparks, explosions, and all the other things that happen in garages.

--Bushytails


----------



## broroid (Sep 24, 2008)

You could purchase some black posterboard at hobby lobby then tape the posters to it with clear tape that comes off easily on the back or use ticky tack


----------



## PattyCombs (Sep 25, 2008)

Why should it matter where he is located? It should be able to be shipped from anywhere to anywhere. You want some kind of sheild over the poster or the colors will fade, especially if the poster gets wet from humidity.


----------



## Rumur (Sep 29, 2008)

Walmart carried plastic frames for posters at a pretty reasonable rate. Just look in the full length mirror section, its by the candles.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

Hobby Lobby has locations all around the countrryy and I know the one in my town also has a framing department that will either do it for you or help you purchase the right products.  They have an extensive line of framing supplies


----------



## Stann (Oct 1, 2008)

Framing can become very expensive, so look for good deals.


----------



## ceilingcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Find some large plastic covering and then affix it to black posterboard... cheap


----------

